# New to the forum and desperate for help.



## Peter John Lodge (5 mo ago)

We sold our land last year in Larnaca and our Larnaca Lawyer advised us to have the money transferred to his account, that’s the last we saw of it. He said that he had received an email which he thought was from us giving a new bank account to put the money in 🙄 needless to say nothing to do with us, does anyone know of something similar happening, and did they ever recover their money?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm very sorry to hear your money's gone missing - you'll need to get the police to investigate.

(It is normal for sale proceeds to be held in a client account by a lawyer before being transferred to the seller. It is used to pay the costs of transferring the money and the lawyers disbursements.)

Regards,


----------



## Peter John Lodge (5 mo ago)

We have tried the Police both in England and Cyprus but got no-where, still waiting for the Cypriot Legal Bar to get back to us, tried another Cypriot Lawyer to take the case but he said that our ex-Lawyer knows full well it would cost more than the 50000.00 Euros that was stolen to pay for the legal costs, trying to find a no-win no-fee Solicitor but because we are in England it is so hard. We were wondering if this has happened to anyone else in Cyprus, especially with the same Lawyer who is still practicing in Larnaca?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

The UK Foreign, Commonwealth & Development Office (FCDO) provides lists of English-speaking lawyers in Cyprus. You can find the list of lawyers in Larnaca at Find a professional service abroad - Results for Lawyers in Cyprus (Some of them offer their services 'pro bono' depending on services.)

Two of them I know very well:

*Tasos Coucounis*. When he was president of his Rotary Club in Larnaca, I was the president of my club in Limassol. He also successfully defended Denis O'Hare of the Cyprus Property Action Group in a case brought by a Paphos-based property developer. (His entry doesn't say he offers pro-bono services.)

*Stelios Stylianou*. Stelios & I attended monthly forums in Larnaca to help Brits deal with the legal and contractual problems they faced with their properties. He represented a friend in the Famagusta area deal with her b*st*rd of a developer and several other Brits. Stelios offers pro bono services.

Of the two I suggest Stelios. He's a terrier! He said things about one particular lawyer that would have me sued for defamation if I repeated it. Also, it's best to use a lawyer located in a different area of Cyprus than the one you're having problems with.

(If you think it may help, use my name.)

I expect others here will have their opinions.

Perhaps you could send me the name of the lawyer who's giving you grief - I may have some background info. If you Google: contact nigel howarth cyprus you'll soon find me.

Regards,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We had a property on our books many years ago that belonged to a Lawyer in Nicosia who made it his mission to fight corrupt lawyers. He didn't stand any nonsense. I can't remember his full name but he was called George. He told us that the Larnaca area is the very worst for corrupt lawyers and developers.


----------



## Peter John Lodge (5 mo ago)

Veronica said:


> We had a property on our books many years ago that belonged to a Lawyer in Nicosia who made it his mission to fight corrupt lawyers. He didn't stand any nonsense. I can't remember his full name but he was called George. He told us that the Larnaca area is the very worst for corrupt lawyers and developers.


It would be great if someone knew his details, even better if he was a no-win no-fee Lawyer as our pants have already been pulled down to our ankles, we originally paid over 100000.00 for the land and now have been ripped off for the 50000.00 that it was sold for.


----------



## Peter John Lodge (5 mo ago)

nhowarth said:


> The UK Foreign, Commonwealth & Development Office (FCDO) provides lists of English-speaking lawyers in Cyprus. You can find the list of lawyers in Larnaca at Find a professional service abroad - Results for Lawyers in Cyprus (Some of them offer their services 'pro bono' depending on services.)
> 
> Two of them I know very well:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help Nigel we will make some enquiries regarding the Lawyers that you have suggested, I would love to name and shame the Lawyer that we used as he is still practicing and have an office in Larnaca but we are worried that he would sue us for libel and take our house in England, unfortunately we have had no faith in the Cypriot legal system so far.


----------

